# How to record Acoustic Guitar videos



## johnreelsound (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi there I have just posted part 2 of How to Record Acoustic Guitar http://www.recording-microphones.co.uk/recording-Acoustic-Guitars2.shtml
You can download the studio tracks for the complete song from video10. If you mix them and are proud of your efforts then email a stereo MP3 of your mix to us and I will post it on the site. Have fun

Johnr


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey that's a good setup you've done there. nice work.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

That was fascinating.

Thanks


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very interesting and informative John. The funny thing is just before I dropped by to check out the site I was reading an article about recording acoustic guitar in Computer Music magazine. One thing they strongly advised against is recording with built in pickups. I've tried out the pickup recording technique myself years ago and it was too "zingy" sounding. Not natural at all. Mics are definitely the way to go in a studio. Personally I think using built in pickups would be better in a live performance situation with other band members.


----------



## johnreelsound (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I am working on a new post that we made with Graham on the same session recording a nylon strung with a bunch of different mics. Will post it when done.

John


----------

